# Cool sculptures



## Craig (Nov 11, 2015)

Came across some cool sculptures this machinist has done just to give some ideas:

http://www.practicalmachinist.com/v...-finish-stainless-steel-after-welding-251005/

Love the scorpion and the eagle feathers with the pennies is really cool too.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Jwest7788 (Nov 11, 2015)

That scorpion is pretty awesome. I wish I had that level of creativity. 

Great share!

JW


----------

